# Smallest Fully grown catfish



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Im looking to get a catfish or two, but i dont want one that will be big..i want one that will max out at maybe 4-5" max! are there any like that? and no i dont want coryCats, i want a real catfish lol

Im a noob to catfish, someone help me out here.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wait for more responses becuase someone is bound to have better advice than i with catfish, but pictus cats have always been an impressive and smaller cat ive enjoyed. however they can grow to around 8 inches from my personal experience. ive kept cat fish of all types but for long term housing advice i would wait for some more input. i recommend pictus cats because i also think they are wonderful looking and active as can be.


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> wait for more responses becuase someone is bound to have better advice than i with catfish, but pictus cats have always been an impressive and smaller cat ive enjoyed. however they can grow to around 8 inches from my personal experience. ive kept cat fish of all types but for long term housing advice i would wait for some more input. i recommend pictus cats because i also think they are wonderful looking and active as can be.


I've kept glass catfish, both the flat clear kind and the striped regular slim bodied kind, whiptail catfish and upside down catfish. I'm pretty sure these stay small b/c I've had those for a while... before most of them died...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

With upside down catfish, make sure it's a *nigriventris* and NOT a *eupterus*

As these swim upside down a fair bit as well, so are often sold as upside down catfish.

And they can grow pretty big, my Featherfin (Eupterus) is 9" and pretty fat, you don't want to end up with one of these guys if you're looking for a small fish









As a suggestion to the original question, Pictus are by far my favourite small catfish, they are often mentioned to get to 8", but I've never seen one that big, they're all 4-5" at most


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

stone catfish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Tridensimilis sp. (brevis)
Scale eating / opportunistic predator that grows about an inch at most...
Best kept in shoals of 10 or above...


----------

